# Grollhuf rüstung...



## Bartelbi (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

wollte schnell fragen wie dese Grollhufrüstung heißt, die man sich auf Beine und/oder Brust machen kann mit +30 Ausdauer und noch was...^^

MfG
Bartel


----------



## Dalmus (11. Oktober 2007)

Berufe -> Lederverarbeitung -> Scrollen -> finden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Zugegeben... dadurch, daß nichts in Richtung "Grollhuf" im Namen vorkommt, ist sie schwerer zu finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartelbi (11. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Berufe -> Lederverarbeitung -> Scrollen -> finden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

